# Morning hesitation 1st gen



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Not normal. Dealer has not addressed the concern.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Find another dealership. You're wasting your time with this dealership.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a similar problem,I have posted in the technical section about this in the sputtering at low speeds thread.Car misses and stumbles at first morning start,worse when you put it in gear.Clears up when engine warms up,no codes.Dealer suspected intercooler leak,disassembled that and found no leaks.They talked to GM and they said carbon on the backs of the intake valves,they've seen this before.Dealer is removing head and having it cleaned/reconditioned.Luckily I have the GMPP to cover this.My car has 40,000 miles,its been doing this for the last few thousand miles,slowly getting worse.I do mostly city driving.As far as dealer saying this is normal thats B.S. I think its a flaw in the emissions design,probably that's why GM stopped building the 2L diesel.I suspect there will be a lot of this happening.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

oreo382 said:


> I have a similar problem,I have posted in the technical section about this in the sputtering at low speeds thread.Car misses and stumbles at first morning start,worse when you put it in gear.Clears up when engine warms up,no codes.Dealer suspected intercooler leak,disassembled that and found no leaks.They talked to GM and they said carbon on the backs of the intake valves,they've seen this before.Dealer is removing head and having it cleaned/reconditioned.Luckily I have the GMPP to cover this.My car has 40,000 miles,its been doing this for the last few thousand miles,slowly getting worse.I do mostly city driving.As far as dealer saying this is normal thats B.S. I think its a flaw in the emissions design,probably that's why GM stopped building the 2L diesel.I suspect there will be a lot of this happening.


Your EGR valve is likely just getting sticky.

It's not a flaw, and not why GM stopped building the 2.0L TD, just the nature of the beast. Oil + Soot = gunk.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Your EGR valve is likely just getting sticky.
> 
> It's not a flaw, and not why GM stopped building the 2.0L TD, just the nature of the beast. Oil + Soot = gunk.


I cleaned my egr,wasn't that dirty surprisingly,not as dirty as the throttle body which I also cleaned.Car still stumbled and missed.Dealer removed the head,valves are caked with carbon.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, I'm surprised it got that far in.

Then again, no I'm not. I can't wait until the intake runner valves seize up in the wrong spot.


----------

